

NYC Big Apps Submissions - ludicast
http://nycbigapps.com/submissions

======
ludicast
This is the NYC Contest for writing apps that use the open data that NYC
provides.

Some cool entries in there, many (including mine) dealing with the health
inspection reports for restaurants.

